# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  AM TRANSMITTER 4 Watt 12 Watt Pep F16 NEW VERSION 13,8 -28 Volt

## aris52

AM TRANSMITTER 4 Watt 12 Watt Pep F16 NEW VERSION 13,8 -28 Volt  20120602_132154.jpg20120602_132208.jpg20120602_132243.jpg

----------

SV1EDG (20-09-19)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Καλησπέρα Άρη με τα ωραία σου....παίζει κανένα σχεδιακι?????άντε έρχεται χειμώνας και με κάτι θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε

----------


## aris52

Ολα παιζουν υπομονη  μ αρεσει το καθετι που φτιαχνω να ειναι αψογο και με τα ολα του. :Rolleyes:

----------


## aris52

ΑΜ ΤΡΑΝΣΜΙΤΤΕΡ 001.jpg Θα χαρω αν το φτιαξει καποιος  :Cool:

----------

SV1EDG (20-09-19)

----------


## genesis

Νεκτάριε, βάλε ένα πυκνωτάκι σε σειρά στο δευτερεύων του Τ1 για να έχει πόλωση το BD139 και να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει γραμμικά.

----------

